# Sintonizador TV para DVD portatil



## Lex (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola foreros... saludos de un novato y nuevo en el foro.

El tema es que tengo un DVD portatil en el que me gustaria ver TV. 

Tiene entrada/salida de V/A con conector similar al de los auriculares.

He mirado por la red, pero no he encontrado sintonizador externo con RCA, gadget o adaptador para conectarlo.

Hay alguna otra alternativa ?? Es posible fabricar uno??

La pena es que tengo una mini TV de TFT que lleva entrada de V/A, pero no salida. Se podria adaptar la entrada o hacer una salida para conectarla al DVD y ver la imagen en su pantalla??

En vuestras manos lo dejo para que me orienteis ya que voy muy perdido.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## €L DOCTOR (Jul 23, 2007)

Amigo, ¿quieres ver tv en tu DVD? 
              En mi caso fué facil: en mi taller desenpolvé una VCR (VHS) con fuente de 12V.
     De esas que usaban y aún usan los autobeses para dar video a sus pasajeros.  Como estas
    videograbadoras tienen tuner (sintinizador) incorporados y salidas de audio y video, 
    Te imaginas que no tuve problemas  ya  que sintonizo en la VCR y veo el canal en el 
    monitor del DVD.    
                 Tambien funciona con una VCR  de 110V ac. pero deja de ser portatil. 

                  Si tienes suerte en conseguir una de 12V dc, aún con el mecanismo del
                  cassette dañado, te funciona, es más al no usar el mecanismo el consumo
                  es menor.


----------



## Lex (Ago 1, 2007)

*Doctor* perdone el retraso en agradecerle la respuesta, pero motivos laborales em mantuvieron muy entretenido.

Hablaré con un amigo que trabaja en una estación de autobuses, aunque no se si alguno de ellos llevará o habrá llevado un reproductor, ya que básicamente realizan trayecto metropolitano.

Ya le comentaré el resultado.

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo


----------

